# Cha-ching!!



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

This morning was good! Those Fullbody GHG dekes with the banded legs sure pull in the banded geese! Honestly this goose sucked right into two of my banded GHG's!!  








Just gonna keep adding to the collection!
Also, for those of you that have bagged a banded goose so far have you found out where they were banded and if they were local geese or if they have migrated from somewhere far, far away?


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congrats on the bling bling


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I think its now time to officially dub this year the "year of the band". Good job to all the gentlemen who shot bands today. I know there were at least a couple more shot today.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

We finally got a band this weekend. Only problem was we dropped about ten out of the flock and this bird was running around and we couldn't tell who shot it. Oh well it was still cool.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

That's great GG! Only I would have figured there would be the one guy that swears up and down that he shot it!!!! Typically the one who can't hit the broad side of a barn!!!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

My season's not going to feel complete without a band now that I've seen the guys on here with um. :eyeroll:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats on the bling! I had the same experience with the GHG's as well.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

Congrats guys on the bands, We've had the same thing GG with not knowing who actually shot the bands. So we'd draw cards for a little bling.. Seem to be fair..


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Our group also got a band this weekend. Called in today and found out it was banded in Canada in june of 2000. Don't know the exact location though. It was our first ever banded Canada so we where kinda happy. Sad thing is we don't know who shot it cause we did not see it till we where setting up for the pics.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats on the bands everyone. man there have been alot this year so far. hopefully my turn is comming around


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

My band report on the phone states the goose was banded in Missouri on July 17 2003. Not too much of a local goose if you ask me! Also kind of strange how it has migrated several hundred miles north especially later in the year.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Congrats Ace and everybody else. God i hope mine comes soon, this is getting tough to watch everybody else post pics.

Ace where you by chance hunting with Aneas Meester? I believe you guys hunt together, but i could be wrong?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i'm guessing it came up here during the molt migration. or it could have gotten mixed up with another flock that came up this way.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey BBF, I have hunted with Aneas. I know a few of the guys that own Moore engineering in West FArgo so I have hooked up with them when Aneas was with.......good guy!!! :beer: He has a lot of big foots!!


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Yea we hunt with Aneas but he was outa town this weekend. Yea he is a very nice guy to hunt with. I try hook up with him when I can like hunting with him.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

we shot a band on Sat. the 11th here in SD first one I have ever been present when it was shot not sure who shot it though I claimed it because I scouted the field and we were using most of my stuff.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

that seems fair to me. :thumb:


----------



## NEgoosebuster (Sep 23, 2003)

This was one from Sunday- me and another guy shot 8, this sucker is an old bird- razor thin edges and almost broke when I took it off!


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

this is by far the best yr for bands for me.i have took 4 since the season came in. :lol:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i can feel my turn comming around :thumb: that must be an old bird. post up when you get the results.


----------

